# Venison Philly Cheese Steak Brats / Andouille



## Winterrider (Apr 3, 2020)

Time to use up more venison. 12# batch of brats and 7# of andouille.
Just used the kitchen aid for this small batch.
Brats, 6# venison - 6# pork butt ; Owens Philly Cheese Steak seasoning
Andouille, 4# venison - 3# pork butt;  TSM  Andouille seasoning






Everything mixed up and back in fridge for an hr while cleaning up.
 Ready to roll out some sausage.





Only hog casings I had on hand was 32-35 mm, wish I would have had smaller size as these brats stuffed full are huge. Definitely gonna only need 1 at a setting.
	

		
			
		

		
	






And the andouille all stuffed.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Into the fridge for overnight to dry.
 Following morning took advantage of the cold weather (12°), and decided to cold smoke them.
Set the  Auber at 30° just for an air draw in the MES 40, and filled two rows of my tray with Pecan dust. Let them roll for 4 hrs.





Fridge overnight and ready to vac seal.





All sealed, ready for freezer.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks tasty.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice work . Did you eat any ? Feed back on the Owens Philly cheese steak .  
Links look perfect , I like the 50 / 50 mix .


----------



## Norwester55 (Apr 4, 2020)

Wondering also on the Philly cheese steak. Got some the other day. Their mushroom is delicious! (added some swiss cheese)


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 4, 2020)

Good looking sausage!! I wanted to make some the other day but hit the fourth snag in a row with meat I bought from Wal Mart: it was spoiled. That's correct. The last 4 times I've bought pork from Wally World it has been rotten. Never again!! Of course they want to blame it on me for mishandling the products and that pisses me off to no end. Some snot-nosed little twit with their face covered with ink and piercings tries telling me I ruined the meat. It's a 15 minute drive from the store to home. Never do I go anywhere else when I have meat products, it's always straight home and into the fridge. Opened it the next day and about tossed my cookies. Sadly this time the receipt was nowhere to be found. I may have to brave the lines this morning to find some meat and get a batch going.

Rant over. Now to a serious question. How do you like the Andouille seasoning from TSM? I have a couple of their pre mixed seasonings and am impressed but not that one. The ones I have are very good but I typically make up my own recipes and have a hard time buying stuff that's pre made.

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 4, 2020)

Some fine looking links there, nice job, Like! 32-35mm hog casings are about all I ever stuff with anymore, seem to be perfect for just about everything I like to do. No patience for sheep casings. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 4, 2020)

Side note: My little rant above is not directed at Wal Mart in general. I've bought meat from them many, many times without an issue. It is just this particular store that the meat "manager" doesn't seem to know how to handle meat properly and keeps letting things go south.

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 4, 2020)

Norwester55 said:


> Wondering also on the Philly cheese steak. Got some the other day. Their mushroom is delicious!


I made some the other day . They're pretty good . I was wondering what he thought of them . They have a mushroom flavor to them .


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks tasty.


Thank you.


chopsaw said:


> Nice work . Did you eat any ? Feed back on the Owens Philly cheese steak .
> Links look perfect , I like the 50 / 50 mix .


Thanks Chop and for the like. I have not tried them yet. Normally pattie one up to sample to see if additions are needed but did not on these. Will post when tried.


Norwester55 said:


> Wondering also on the Philly cheese steak. Got some the other day. Their mushroom is delicious! (added some swiss cheese)


Thanks for the like, will post feedback on the Philly Cheese. Was going to get The mushroom also. Maybe next time.


tx smoker said:


> How do you like the Andouille seasoning from TSM? I have a couple of their pre mixed seasonings and am impressed but not that one. The ones I have are very good but I typically make up my own recipes and have a hard time buying stuff that's pre made.
> 
> Thank you,
> Robert


Thanks Robert and for the like. Sorry to hear of your bad go around on the meat situation. That sucks !
I thought the seasoning was ok, but this is first time I have had andouille  so nothing to really compare to.


sawhorseray said:


> Some fine looking links there, nice job, Like! 32-35mm hog casings are about all I ever stuff with anymore, seem to be perfect for just about everything I like to do. No patience for sheep casings. RAY


Thanks for the like Ray. These will be ok, I guess I just was expecting them that big.  I don't know why.


 kruizer
 , 

 Kevinbthgrouse
 , 

 jmusser
 , Thank you for the likes, appreciated.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry guys , I forgot to leave some feedback on the Philly Cheese Steak Brats with seasoning from Owens.
Had them again the other night. We thought they were very good, but I think the next batch I do I think I will add some high temp Pepperjack cheese for a little cheesier taste. Satisfied customer . . .[/USER]I

Edit: not sure what happened to that post. Operator error


----------

